# Petey's BIG feet!



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Check out the feet on this bird! He is less than a year old and has size 13 feet! My other two pearls feet are small compared to this.


----------



## Riverpet100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Goodness, those are some large feet! 


Diamond :blue and gold:
Petunia :grey tiel:
Eco :wf grey:
Laddie :grey tiel:
Mituna :ylw lovie:
Sollux :ylw lovie:
Creek :blue pied:
Coconut :albino:


----------



## BrandenHol (Dec 27, 2017)

Robert Seale said:


> Check out the feet on this bird! He is less than a year old and has size 13 feet! My other two pearls feet are small compared to this.


That's so neat. I wasn't expecting they'd be this big. I hope they don't cause him trouble in the future. Is that a possibility?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

BrandenHol said:


> That's so neat. I wasn't expecting they'd be this big. I hope they don't cause him trouble in the future. Is that a possibility?


Not that I know of as long as I keep an eye on his nails. Maybe Roxy can chime in on this one.


----------

